# Advice needed: $1000 budget for my first dj



## Emesis (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok, I've now searched the net and this forum for the last 72 hours straight trying to decide on my next bike! 

I'm 6'1" 200lbs 38 y/o going on 16! Haven't bought a mtb since my 19" rigid back in 1991. Now that I have 2 kids that want to go to the skatepark and dirt park nearly every week, I have been craving a better bike to join in the fun. Don't expect to see much XC (since haven't done that for 12 yrs) but we do ride on the street to the park, so I was leaning towards a geared dj'er. 

I tested a P2 cromo today and really loved the ergos. Also tossed a leg over some lower end bikes, like the Kona Shred and Giant Brass. Didn't like the cheaper components and quickly realized I needed to lift the buying budget. 

Helped by bringing the wife to the bike shop and showing her how much simple bikes were going for!

I'm looking at the bikes with at least a 23" TT with 26" wheels and at least a DJ3 fork. Any other components that are make or break for a bike in the $1000 price range? 

Any comments, advice, nods or what ever you can give, much appreciated. 

PS. Really like the Eastern Warthog I found in my hours of searching, but can't find one to save my life.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Atomlab Trailking complete*



Emesis said:


> Ok, I've now searched the net and this forum for the last 72 hours straight trying to decide on my next bike!
> 
> I'm 6'1" 200lbs 38 y/o going on 16! Haven't bought a mtb since my 19" rigid back in 1991. Now that I have 2 kids that want to go to the skatepark and dirt park nearly every week, I have been craving a better bike to join in the fun. Don't expect to see much XC (since haven't done that for 12 yrs) but we do ride on the street to the park, so I was leaning towards a geared dj'er.
> 
> ...


I'm your same height and weight and I find 22" and 22.5" top tube DJ bikes long enough---I'm not saying I wouldn't like a 23", but 22" is definitely doable. If you are talking about "actual" top tube length--physically measuring it from center of seat tube to center of head tube, 23" is pretty uncommon in a complete DJ bike... Maybe Kona ? ohhh, wait, i think the Atomlab Trailking may be 23".









https://www.treefortbikes.com/38_333222352566__Trailking-Black-Green.html

DK Asterik


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

If you are looking at eastern, go for a nighttrain. It does not have gears but it the purple model is selling on Jenson for $850 and the black is $1000. Exact same bikes but for some reason there is a huge discount on the purple. I am 6'1 and got one about a month ago and absolutely love it. It takes a little time to get used to because its a bit small but after you do it's great! Here is the link:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI284R00-Eastern+Nighttrain+Bike+09.aspx


----------



## Minx20 (Oct 4, 2009)

Gotta love the Eaastern NT especially at that price - if you want something a tad larger in the geo than the Eastern and a bit cheaper in price to the Atomlab consider the Haro Steel Reserve 1.3 - most dealers have a bit of room to work with on the MSRP of $1090

https://www.harobikes.com/mtb/tab2_subNav2.php


----------



## Bullit21 (Feb 2, 2004)

If you are going to ride park, you should stick with a single speed. The rear der is going to just get in the way as you progress and do more technical tricks. It also makes for a lighter bike without the gears.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea man, really you're gonna like single-speed better stick with that.

Black market is having a killer sale on their .357 and Riots now! I'd snag one of those, they are a helluva bike for the money!!

Or, go to your local HARO LBS, and ask for a 09 Steel Reserve, they are on sale real cheap right now through the distributor, so you can beat them on price a bit!!


----------



## Emesis (Nov 27, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


> I'm your same height and weight and I find 22" and 22.5" top tube DJ bikes long enough---I'm not saying I wouldn't like a 23", but 22" is definitely doable. If you are talking about "actual" top tube length--physically measuring it from center of seat tube to center of head tube, 23" is pretty uncommon in a complete DJ bike... Maybe Kona ? ohhh, wait, i think the Atomlab Trailking may be 23".


TT length is not actual, it the horizontally measured back from head tube, taken directly from the spec charts. The Atomlab's look nice. I'm mainly using the specs similar to the P.2 cromo only because it's one of the few bikes I've sat on and I felt like it fit me fine. I've had a hell of a time finding other bikes to demo around here in the LBS. What are you riding now?


----------



## Emesis (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input. The steel reserve is nice, but not sure I can pull of the purple trim!

In reserching the BM Riot and .357 I skimmed over those b/c the larger frame only had a 22" TT. I'd love to throw a leg over one to see if the shorter TT feels like it's too short for my lanky arms/reach. 

All this research and reading into all the measurements is starting to fry my brain, but when I'm talking about throwing down $1000 I'm finding myself a little hesitant to pull the trigger!


----------



## JonIrons (Oct 14, 2008)

Check out www.transitionbikes.com and look at the trail or park. A little more than your budget but you can get it in a 23" actual top tube which has a effective top tube of 23.6". I am almost your age but only 5'10 and I ride the 22" top tube and love it. If I was 6'1 i'd most certainly want a longer top tube especially if I was going to do any type of leasure riding with the kids.

You can also check out the Transition Bank, it is a Alum DJ/4X hardtail that can be ran geared or single speed. They have a actual top tube that is around .5" longer than the Trail or Park.

I highly recommend Transition, they are a great company. If you do decide to take my advice and save up a bit then give Allen at www.dropnzone.com a call and he can hook you up with either a Trail or Park or a Bank and if you get a complete from them you also get a free custom powdercoating.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Emesis (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the great input so far. 

A LBS actually gave me a STP SS to play around on for a few days to see if I like these styles of bikes. They were recommending SS of course. 

They also have a Steele Reserve 1.3 (the tannish color, I think is last year's model) for around a $1000.

Any they are building up a BM Riot (but a little out of my budget, about $1500) which should be done by Sat when I return the STP. 

I'm still thinking I could benefit from gears if I wanted to take this on a fire road of a simple trail with the kids. I don't think I'll be busting huge air like all you younger bucks, so I'm not as concerned about destroying the rear derailer. 

I'm still undecided, which is driving me and my wife crazy with all this research and re-looking up geos on all these bikes. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

Stay with the SS and ride the Riot when its ready to see how it fits. If you like it get a complete Riot from BM. It should right at $1000.00.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

And also, depending on when they bought that older tan Steel Reserve, I bet you could get them to come down on price quite a bit. I know the older tan ones went on sale fairly cheap about 2 months ago. So ride that, and see what they wil ldo with price. I know my buddy really likes the one he has.


----------



## Emesis (Nov 27, 2009)

^^^yeah, strongly considering that. Have to see what kind of deal he can give me.^^^

It's essentially the same bike as this years 1.3. I'm starting to actually prefer the titanium color with the purple trim. At first the purple was a turn off, but it has grown on me. If I can't get a smokin deal on the uglier tan one, then I'd rather spend the extra $$$ for this years 1.3. 

So far the borrowed '09 SS is nice. I does feel heavy though. 

LBS has '10 SS listed at $899 in stock, which is cheaper than the 1.3 (DJ2 on the Haro though). If I could get him to lower the price of the '09 Steel reserve 1 to around $850 I think it would be tough to pass up that deal (even with the uglier tan color!).


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

I kick myself for spending 600 on a used and not black market to begin with.


----------



## Emesis (Nov 27, 2009)

ronnyg801 said:


> I kick myself for spending 600 on a used and not black market to begin with.


How come? Has your riding progressed beyond your used bike already?

I keep hearing everyone on several threads keep recommending the BM bikes. Can't figure out what separates them from the rest! The geo is on the smaller side compared to others I've looked at.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I paid 450 for my STP, made it an SS, and ride it 5 days a week, dirt jumps, dual slalom, bmx, street/urban/park, you name it. And I love it.


----------



## Emesis (Nov 27, 2009)

Ended up getting the '09 Steel reserve 1 (tan and white fade) for $850. 

Funny thing is it felt a little tighter so I had the shop switch out the stem for a longer one. Turns out when I got it home I saw the small sticker on the seat tube and it said "13" short". No wonder it felt shorter! 

The shop had said it was the same TT length as the SS (about 23.5). Never thought to confirm it was the short frame (22.8 TT) before buying. Feels better with the longer stem but still not as roomy as the SS that I had on loan. 

Now I'm second guessing my purchase. Will 0.5 inches make a difference or do I just ride this one and get used to it?


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

smaller frames are what you generally want for dJ/park, I'm 48, 6'1 and ride a P1 SS and am perfectly comfortable DJing it. It has an effective TT length of apprx 22.5" a 40mm stem and 2" riser bars. I've been hit'n large DJs for over five years now with it and no issues


----------



## Bullit21 (Feb 2, 2004)

If you don't feel comfortable on the rig, I would make sure that the shop delivers what they said they would. If they are telling you the bike you are buying is one size and you find out that it is another, they should stand by you and make sure that you get the correct size.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

+1, you can always go back and make the shop right what they did or was confused about. However, with that said, you might be able to make yourself comfortable on the bike your on. If its the first of these kinds of bikes, really, you're gonna get used to whatever you're riding.


----------



## Emesis (Nov 27, 2009)

Update:
Called the shop and the owner was way cool. He too thought the frame was a long. He said no problem bringing it back. I think deep down I wasn't feeling the white and coffee color anyway, and I couldn't get as comfortable on the bike like I felt on the borrowed STP SS. So I had the shop order me up the 2010 platinum Steel Reserve 1.3 . . . . long frame! Should be in tomorrow.


----------



## Emesis (Nov 27, 2009)

Finally! Bike came in yesterday and picking it up tomorrow.

Ended up getting the new 2010 long steel reserve 1.3 :thumbsup:



Minx20 said:


>


----------

